
Google buys Doubleclick for $3.1 Billion - yaacovtp
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070413/20070413005593.html?.v=1
======
Elfan
Official blog post with a 5 page FAQ:
<http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/04/next-step-in-google-advertising.html>

~~~
yaacovtp
"Q. Does Google plan to eventually offer DoubleClick's existing services for
free? A. At this time, we will continue to operate DoubleClick's services as
they have been. They have proven to be a successful business and we don't have
immediate plans to change their business model."

This question sounds like they assume publishers think adsense is a free
service when in fact, they refuse to reveal what percent of revenue publishers
are getting per click/impression.

Don't be evil - Sneaky - We want to store the world's data - Evil tyrant.

~~~
theoutlander
I think its .9 cents per impression ... and about 5 cents per click.

~~~
yaacovtp
They don't tell publishers what share of the click revenue they receive. I
barely have any traffic on my blog, but the clicks payout anywhere from
pennies to a buck and change. I'd like to know which links are clicked on and
what % of the advertisers money I'm getting.

------
aston
$3.1B in _cash_. That's pretty sick.

I'm guessing Doubleclick is basically going to stay independent (especially
since they don't have any stake in Google). There's probably substantial
culture mismatch, in which case integration of the company would be tricky.

~~~
JMiao
I believe Google primarily bought DoubleClick for its audience reach and vast
customer base, aside from playing keep-away from Microsoft. You could think of
this deal as more pricey customer acquisition versus corporate integration.

~~~
theoutlander
Microsoft made a mistake!!! They better buy Yahoo NOW!

~~~
theoutlander
I think MSFT heard me ;)

------
yaacovtp
Talked to a friend at doubleclick and the office is going wild!

~~~
ralph
Dismay or joy?

